# Do you hunt by Antelope Causeway?



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

If so...
On December 16, 2015, the Sewer District filed to divert 15 cfs (10,900 acre ft or more) of water from the N.Davis Sewer District Outfall (from the sewer plant by the causeway). That water is currently being used by DWR to maintain and conserve wildlife and bird habitat, for waterfowl propagation, and to provide crucial recreation opportunities for the public. 


DWR has a senior water right (11/2/1959) of 25.0 cfs. But, if they divert over half of the water, then the wetlands lying out along the GSL below the outflow will be greatly impacted.


On Tuesday, April 26th, a hearing on this application is scheduled at 10 am in Layton at the Weber Basin Conservancy District Office - 2837 E. Hwy. 193. I will be there, but it would be good to get some input from some waterfowlers that hunt out there. I can pass on your thoughts, or you can join me. Either way, it hurts me to see more water diverted from our wetlands...AGAIN.
Feel free to PM me with any thoughts you may have, including how often you hunt out there, if the wetlands are suitable for duck hunting, what would be the impact of cutting the flow of water off, etc.
R. Jefre Hicks


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for being involved. That's a hard meeting time to make for a lot of people.

I assume the diverted water is going to agriculture? I don't know a lot about the wetlands in the immediate area (although for the most part they seem to have a pretty nasty phrag problem), but it seems safe to say that any reduction of inflow will hurt the lake as a whole. Bad idea IMO.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

This is interesting for several reasons-

1- The water flowing out of there is not what folks think! It has been purified so to speak so nothing will grow within it “No Oxygen within the water”.
2- This flow causes botulism every year do to it’s make up killing thousands of birds.
3- I have personally seen dead geese (Several) near the end of the flow which appeared to die from some sort of sickness?

Here are some positive points-

1- The ducks and geese don’t know it’s treated water and use it heavily holding several thousand ducks every season.
2- Creates a hunt able area for folks.
3- Never freezes due to the water being processed “Warming” so again it holds birds late into the season.

The other thing to remember is this flow is “Artificial” being it comes from a sewer plant and not natural occurring such as run off or a stream.
The light at the end of the tunnel here is a second source of water here that no one has brought up! A canal flowing east/west along Antelope drive links into this same canal downstream from the sewer district. This being said it flow’s continuous and has not being treated. This flow is not the size of what comes out of the sewer plant and may freeze but it won’t kill birds do to botulism.

My $.02


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

lablover said:


> This is interesting for several reasons-
> 
> 1- The water flowing out of there is not what folks think! It has been purified so to speak so nothing will grow within it "No Oxygen within the water".
> 2- This flow causes botulism every year do to it's make up killing thousands of birds.
> 3- I have personally seen dead geese (Several) near the end of the flow which appeared to die from some sort of sickness?


Interesting claims... I have a few questions/comments.

If nothing will grow within the treated water, why is there an enormous phrag marsh in the area where that water comes in? Don't forget that there is dissolved oxygen in the canal that the sewage plant feeds into. And, as the water flows, the stream will reaerate.

What is there in this flow that causes botulism? Has anyone proven that treated sewage entering the lake causes botulism?

Edit: I'll also add that there are many more sewage canals feeding into the GSL. If it really is causing a problem, then diverting some flow from this one treatment plant probably won't do much to fix that.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've never heard of any link between Water Treatment Plant outflows and botulism, but, you never can tell. As for the oxygen levels and water quality, I will ask the DWQ about that and have an answer after next weeks meeting. It is sad that the GSL wetlands now depend heavily on Sewage Plant outflows from Syracuse, Farmington, and North Salt Lake,, but nearly all of the traditional inflow water sources along the GSL (and there used to be LOT's of them) have been terminated or diverted. That is our reality, and we will have to hope that the sewer flows will help save our GSL wetlands. I will continue to stress the importance of our Great Salt Lake wetlands to our state officials, and remind them that waterfowlers need wetlands too. I appreciate any and all comments on these types of thing. Thanks!
R


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

First I would never intend to down play what rjefre does for us fowlers in Utah!
I think it would scare us to know what actually comes out of these treatment plants? I honestly will not allow my Lab in that particular canal! It has a serious "Funk" smell to it. I also agree with rjefre that it's a **** shame we rely on sewer plant water for the GSL -O,-
To Clarq-
There is some serious science behind "Why does Phrag grow all around it"? Here is a thought- Once the water seeps around or through the soil it "Aerates" and also filters toxins. As far as why do these flows cause Botulism??? We are going to need some sort of biologist to explain that cause and effect:shock: Maybe it's the temp of the water? Maybe there are phosphates in it that cause algae blooms??? I'll tell you this though if as a waterfowler you are interested in what's in these flows or saving an area it would do us both justice to go sit with rjefre and listen in April 26th;-)

Here is another thought I and several others have had for several years on the GSL-

Let face it WE have destroyed any thought of the GSL being a natural body of water. Between GSL minerals and causeways rail bridges etc. it's just NOT going to happen.
So at this point what do we do or what can be done is the question? 
What if we were to put a GIANT head gate on the Antelope Island Causeway at the second bridge? What if we increased the fresh water side "Farmington Bay" by 3ft ? Maybe 6ft? I believe you would end up with a massive some what fresh lake creating immense habitat for birds! Also if you increase the water level and the lake being somewhat salty would this not destroy all the Phrag like it did in the early 80's with the floods? But one will point out what about the rest of the lake??? Guys it will have a effect for a year or two but it's a SPILL WAY once full it will continue to spill the same amount just as before the spillway right???WE cannot go back in time 100yrs and prevent what WE have done but we could improve what we have done!!!

Again just my $.02's and I by now means intend to offend anyone:grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You're probably smelling nitrogen compounds (by-products of decaying organic pollutants). Either that, or the chlorine used to disinfect the water.

Here's the permit for North Davis Sewer District if anyone is curious about what is in that water. These permits are preceded by a thorough environmental review.

http://www.deq.utah.gov/Permits/water/updes/docs/2010/07Jul/N%20DAVIS%20CO%20SEWER%20DIST%20UT0021741.pdf


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

So, here is the update. The DWQ was not at the hearing, so I couldn't ask them if the sewer district was complying with water quality standards in their outflow. But several different people spoke up on behalf of protecting the state-owned wetlands that need the outflow water to survive. In the end, they decided to postpone the decision for 30 more days in order to allow the sewer district to provide them with some more info. The Nature Conservancy, the Audubon, the Utah Airboat Association, the UWA, and the League of Women's Voters all spoke on behalf of the wetlands.
The main statement from the sewer district is that, by Utah law, their outflow isn't considered to be a recognized "beneficial use" of the water (you can blame your local legislator for that), and they want to use a third of the outflow to irrigate some sod, or other crops, or possibly sell the water later to Syracuse or West Point so they can build more subdivisions. I argued that the outflow into our wetlands is the MOST beneficial use of that water, and our Utah State Constitution CLEARLY calls for the state to protect recreational uses and wildlife habitat on state-owned lands. Unfortunately, the state lands folks weren't at the meeting to stand up for our public lands, but I went over to their office afterwards and filled them in and asked why they were not there. They were not made aware of the issue because our state agencies don't communicate with each other. Anyway, that is where we stand right now...This is only one of many fights to be fought to protect our wetlands. 
R


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for being so involved.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks R for being the man!!! I truly think the state of Utah will not be at peace until the lake is bone dry. Then they can say we did it!!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

With the vast majority of our state's wetlands being located on state-owned lands, it seems sad that our govt officials can't seem to bring themselves to protect them. It is also disheartening that there are several big waterfowl organizations that could have some clout, but you NEVER see them fighting to protect our public wetlands in the arena that matters most---in rules and regulations passed by our elected officials. Hearing about a big organization putting in a culvert or two on a private duck club in an effort to improve habitat is nice and all, but the big picture is protecting the vast local wetlands that birds need to use for nesting, feeding, loafing, etc. We, as duck hunters, sit and watch the wetlands disappear and then go vote for the very people that are killing them off...weird... and sad.
Sorry for the rant...
R


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Rjefre-
I agree 100% where the heck is Delta Waterfowl or DU on issues like this?
That's why I bailed out! They talk the talk but do not walk the walk!!! I do know DU has invested substansual dollars into Utah. But Delta Waterfowl has invested ZERO dollars other than the measly percentage local chapters get from banquets and have done small projects. It's almost comical that we as duck hunters invest thousands into these organizations without asking "What have you done for our state" ? Next time you get that email or letter asking for renewal ask them to outline where your dollars will be spent! LOL 
I've tried over the past years to support local chapters but as I go grow old and wise I doubt the support will continue........


----------

